# Soil Additives



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 9, 2008)

I wanted to start a thread that everyone listed different soil additives they like. I want to know my different options and there has to be better mixes than just my worm castings mixes.


----------



## solarz (Oct 18, 2008)

Whats up Bomb...well, i'm not sure if this thread is going to take off or not, but i ran across it and decided to drop in.  But here goes...i've decided to go with a well nute'd soil from the jump.  I make up a regular soil mix using 6 parts of a local nursery's mixed soil (that is 0-0-0), 2 parts perlite, 2 parts EWC.  I also add 2 tablespoons of dolomite lime per gallon of soil mix.  This is how i typically start seedlings, and once they have vegged for about 2-3 weeks i then add my nutes to the soil mix.  The nutes i add varies, but mostly now i'm using 1/3c high N guano, 1/2c high P guano, 2 tablespoons of greensand, and 2 tablespoons of kelp meal.  I add all of the nutes per gallon of soil.  So throughout the grow, i'll just rotate watering with molasses and liquid karma.  Now, i have yet to make it completely thru this grow using this particular mixture of nutes, so i'm also open for suggestions from anyone.  I figure that there is little risk of nute burn with organics, so if you provide everything from jump...the plant will just use what it needs, when it needs it.  

solarz


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 18, 2008)

Heya BBP!

 Of course I use molasses...but I was making my kid a PB&J and I grabbed the honey out of the cabinet and gave it a thought..It has to have the same types of micronutrients that molasses has.

 I mean, if bat poo is good for em, then bumblebee barf can't hurt


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 19, 2008)

Idk about honey. I know it has some antibacterial properties but i'm not sure how it would effect nute mixes/teas.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 19, 2008)

i worked with bees no antibactrial in honey there is stuff they seal the combs with which is a antibacterial. but it seems to be very price expensive maybe $300 oz or more??


----------



## Hick (Oct 19, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> i worked with bees no antibactrial in honey there is stuff they seal the combs with which is a antibacterial. but it seems to be very price expensive maybe $300 oz or more??


..:O.. dang!. and bees are "legal"..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 19, 2008)

coca-cola in small doses


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 19, 2008)

> no antibactrial in honey





> Honey has a well established usage as a wound dressing in ancient and traditional medicine. In recent times this has been re-discovered, and honey is in fairly widespread use as a topical antibacterial agent for the treatment of wounds, burns and skin ulcers, there being many reports of its effectiveness.  The observations recorded are that inflammation, swelling and pain are quickly reduced, unpleasant odours cease, sloughing of necrotic tissue occurs without the need for debridement, dressings can be removed painlessly and without causing damage to re-growing tissue, and healing occurs rapidly with minimal scarring, grafting being unnecessary. In many of the cases honey was used on infected lesions not responding to standard antibiotic and antiseptic therapy. It was found in almost all of the cases to be very effective in rapidly clearing up infection and promoting healing.



hxxp://www.dmso-use.com/honey_benefits.html


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 19, 2008)

Sugar on a wound just doesnt sound right sounds like a breeding ground for bacteria even though it has natural perservatives in it


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 19, 2008)

sub-culture 


check out the 08 round 2 journal i got all the info is listed in there.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 20, 2008)

bbp why dont you try and see how it works out??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 20, 2008)

> bbp why dont you try and see how it works out??


Try what?


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 20, 2008)

i've read that pee is good for plants but when i pee in my yard it kills the grass. so i guess its all in the amount you use, like anything else. jmo


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 20, 2008)

> i've read that pee is good for plants but when i pee in my yard it kills the grass.


I've read about people doing that too. Supposedly, you're supposed to let it ferment then mix small amounts in your feeding water. I don't want my grow room smelling like fermented piss though.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 20, 2008)

ya i wouldn't put pee on anything i plan to put in my body. that was more about the honey thing than anything.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 20, 2008)

urea is good for your plants and is found in urine urea is also in cosmetics try the honey bbp should work i actually find it cost expensive over molasses though


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 20, 2008)

composted sheep manure and egg shells


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 20, 2008)

> try the honey bbp


Nah, i'll stick with corn syrup. It's like crack for bacteria.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 20, 2008)

try that sub-culture if u can find it by its self i had to get it with a small package deal of flora nova. i think that stuff works great. roots mass is tremendously better than those that don't have it. not only becuz of that u can say better grow above soil as well as better resistance to bugs and sickness.


----------

